# Proteinuria due to type 2 diabetes mellitus



## Randalld (Oct 23, 2015)

Does anyone know how to code this in ICD10?

Is this right?            E11.69    +    R80.8 

The providers ask this question a lot.


----------



## erjones147 (Oct 26, 2015)

We code E11.29, R80.1 at our facility


----------

